
Ask HN: Lightest Linux distribution (DE agnostic) - ryzokuken
Okay, now I realise that this question has been asked​ and answered way too many times to be asked here, but I noticed that at every single place possible, the distributions are compared keeping the distribution in mind. When they say Ubuntu, they mean Unity, Debian means gnome and so on. But consider if all distros used the same DE (say XFCE)? In my opinion, this would help us choose better.<p>Thanks in advance
======
xparadigm
Puppy Linux. ([http://puppylinux.org](http://puppylinux.org)) It runs from
memory. That means it's super light.

On second thought, you can make Archlinux
([https://www.archlinux.org/](https://www.archlinux.org/)) really light. It
doesn't run on memory but you can choose very easily whatever DE or services
you want. So it's possible to make Arch super lightweight more easily than
say, Ubuntu.

~~~
ryzokuken
As a matter of fact, I have been using Manjaro _right now_. Thanks for
clarifying that Arch does infact beat other distros in terms of speed.

------
nwrk
DistroWatch ([https://distrowatch.com/](https://distrowatch.com/))

[https://distrowatch.com/search.php?ostype=All&category=All&o...](https://distrowatch.com/search.php?ostype=All&category=All&origin=All&basedon=All&notbasedon=None&desktop=Xfce&architecture=All&package=All&rolling=All&isosize=All&netinstall=All&language=All&status=Active#simple)

------
NHAs
I've always found that Slitaz was the lightest I've found.
[http://www.slitaz.org/en/](http://www.slitaz.org/en/) Comes in at a 35 mb
download.

